# Pardon me



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 9, 2005)

but do you have any grey poupon?  sorry I had to do it. now that's a big load off my neck


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> but do you have any grey poupon?  sorry I had to do it. now that's a big load off my neck



Keon,
I do not have any Grey Poupon. However, I do have some great information: I did save a bundle on my car insurance w/ Geico!!!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 9, 2005)

ok, you got me hehehe. I was thinking about putting, "Are you interested in changing your long distance carrier".  man, the silly phrases that stick with you.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 9, 2005)

Pardon me? Isn't that what that dude named Tookie is saying to the Governator of California right now?


----------



## bond-servant (Dec 9, 2005)

I do not have any grey poupon, but I can heat your sandwich for you because 
"I got the micro-wave"!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## crhoades (Dec 9, 2005)

Dude, you're getting a Dell! 

Methinks Slippery is getting near the 1000 post mark and is speeding things up! 

[Edited on 12-9-2005 by crhoades]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 9, 2005)

Does it make sense to jump out of a warm bed into a cold cereal?

Nothin' says lovin' like somethin' from the oven.

Plop, plop, fizz, fiz, oh what a relief it is!

Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese - pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun.

Leggo of my Eggo!

I'm a pepper, you're a pepper, she's a pepper, he's a pepper, wouldn't you like to be a pepper too?

I've got the fever for the flavor of the Pringles (CRUNCH!!)

Smith Barney. They make money the old fashioned way. They eaaaaaarn it.

I don't wanna grow up, I'm a 'Toys R Us' kid...

Hey Vern!

You got peanut butter on my chocolate! No, you got chocolate in my peanut butter!

Mikie likes it!

Joe Isuzu:


----------



## crhoades (Dec 9, 2005)

You forgot:

Where's the Beef!?


----------



## JohnV (Dec 9, 2005)

Dare cookies have good things in 'em
Like Mother would bake for you
Sugar an shortnin', flour and eggs, 
If you're good you might get two.

He likes eating them, she likes eating them,
You'll like eating them too. 'Cause,
Dare cookies have good things in 'em,
Dare cookies have good things in 'em,
Dare cookies have good things in 'em, 
And you can tell when they go in you.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 9, 2005)

Here's another jingle that was popular in my family (even though they misspelled the name):

My baloney has a first name; it's O-S-C-A-R. 
My baloney has a second name; it's M-A-Y-E-R. 
Oh, I love to eat it every day, and if you ask me why, I'll say, 
Cause Oscar-Mayer has a way with B-O-L-O-G-N-A.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 9, 2005)

Reminds me of the Oscar Mayer Weiner Mobile






Google Image Search Results

I've actually seen one on the road 3 times in my life.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 9, 2005)

paron me boys, is that the Chattanooga Choo choo?


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 9, 2005)

Have you ever had that not-so-fresh-feeling?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Thank you for your patience while on hold. Your call is very important to us. We do apologize for any inconvenience your wait may cause you. Please hold, and the next available representative will be with you shortly.


:bigsmile::bigsmile: that is one line I hate to hear. you forgot to signify the annoying music that comes on while you wait.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> I did save a bundle on my car insurance w/ Geico!!!



Incidentally, we _DID_ save a bundle by switching to Geico!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Reminds me of the Oscar Mayer Weiner Mobile


who would drive that thing??????????????


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



It helps that they can pay that talking gecko in insects.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 10, 2005)

Cialis may not be for everyone.Check with your doctor if it is right for you.Side-effects may occur such as nausea,diareah,difficulty sleeping,.....


----------

